
Prominent Pro-Patent Judge Issues Opinion Declaring All Software Patents Bad - AnimalMuppet
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20161005/15280135720/prominent-pro-patent-judge-issues-opinion-declaring-all-software-patents-bad.shtml
======
yuhong
IMO banning patents on algorithms would be a better idea. They should not be
suddenly be patentable just because it is implemented in hardware instead of
software.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
You're arguing that "in an FPGA" doesn't make it any more patentable than "in
a computer" does? That seems like a reasonable argument.

But it's a big step to get the courts this far. (And, probably, another five
years of fighting before this battle's really over.)

------
pmontra
Very welcome by everybody doing actual work.

